# Do rabbits miss each other?



## Richard0600 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dumbo and Latte have been together since we bought them... they were in the same cage when we bought them at the pet shop...
and have been together since we got them.. they are both indoor rabbits who are free to roam around the living room 24/7...

My question is if one of them die will the other one become distressed or sad? or would they not even notice...


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 27, 2009)

Rabbits can go into severe grief afterthe loss of a bonded mate . Some rabbits actually die from this, however , a person who is on top of it can help the rabbit through the grieving process by possibly giving the rabbit a stuffed rabbit withthe scent of the deceased rabbit on it; the owner also need to pay even more attention to the remaining bunny than usual 

Ifa person has other single rabbits it often helps to place the rabbit in the same room as the single rabbit but not actually together in the same cage or x-pen. 

The grieving rabbit can at least smell and hear the other rabbits in the room. 

When one of a bonded pair pass on the body should be shown to the remaining rabbit so he/she will not be looking for his partner and not know what happened. 

In time you can attempt to get another rabbit to bond with the widow/widower although it is best to allow the rabbit to initally choose his own companion (this is allowed at House Rabbit society adoptions and some shelters)

I have had 2 rabbits pass from2 bonded pair. In both cases my rabbits survived well although I doubt that life is as happy as it used to be with their partner. 

One rabbit would love a mate but has so far refused any of the other single rabbits thatI have here. The bond was specific in that the remaining bunny is very dominant and the deceased rabbit was as passive as they come which was a perfect match and something that I have not been able to replace. 


I have anotherwidower who lives next door to a female rabbit and has a crush on her.I cannot allow them together because of some aggressive issues with the female and also because of specific feding issues with him. 

They do alright sort of being friends next to each other. 
There are many articles on this subject andI will try to find a few to help you to prepare for something that we hope will not occur for a long time


----------



## Richard0600 (Sep 27, 2009)

o wow thats really sad...


----------



## Bentley (Sep 27, 2009)

my friend use to own two rabbits (Bentley and Highway) they were sister and brother, and when I got Bentley last year for my birthday for the first month she seemed very down, didn't do much, kinda depressed sort of mood. I didn't really notice, but thinking back about it now I do remember. Anyways, I just took her out and gave her time. Now I don't think she really remembers Highway, but a few weeks ago I got to take care of highway, and I brought her out and Highway, and she just sat there and their noses touched and then yeah, I had to take her away cause.. well she's female and he's male and she isn't neutered, anyways, she's all better now. I think she preferred living by herself.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Sep 27, 2009)

*Richard0600 wrote: *


> Dumbo and Latte have been together since we bought them... they were in the same cage when we bought them at the pet shop...
> and have been together since we got them.. they are both indoor rabbits who are free to roam around the living room 24/7...
> 
> My question is if one of them die will the other one become distressed or sad? or would they not even notice...


yes,,even though rabbits are prey animals and try to not show their feelings/.they go through the normal grieving period--this is why people tend to get a pair//.in the event a mate dies they have to have the deceased present for a period of time-to say good bye(closure),,in my facility i utilize mirrors for-(homing pigeons)-until time is right for being repatriated....sincerely james wallerink iris:


----------



## BethM (Sep 28, 2009)

My rescue took in a mother bunny who had been living with her two adult daughters. The daughters (who were bonded) were adopted out the same day they all came into the rescue. The mother (who had been housed next door to her daughters) found a bondmate that day. However, she was obviously upset at not being with her daughters anymore, as she immediately went into stasis, not eating for almost 14 days. Even though she was not bonded with her daughters, she did experience grief when they were no longer with her.

In time, and with a lot of care from her new foster mom, she was able to overcome her grief, and to enjoy life with her new bondmate.


----------

